# ruptured hogs



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

The local amish sale barn, is kind of a dumping ground for critters and livestock that the local farmers dont want. There are some good buys to be had but most of the animals have issues, though generally minor.

I have no desire to raise pigs for the most part, between horses, cattle, and sheep I pretty well have my hands full. However one can usually pick up 2-300lb pigs with rupture pretty cheap at these sales.

If I was to pick up one of the pigs and go straight from the sale to the butcher, there is nothing wrong with a ruptured hog as far as the meat goes, correct?

Im thinking this would be a good way to put some sausage and pork burger in the freezer....

Jim


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

I think your biggest problem would be finding someone to process it for you. It would prolly be okay if you did your own processing. You would prolly want to call around and see if someone will process them before you buy.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

JPiantedosi said:


> The local amish sale barn, is kind of a dumping ground for critters and livestock that the local farmers dont want. There are some good buys to be had but most of the animals have issues, though generally minor.
> 
> I have no desire to raise pigs for the most part, between horses, cattle, and sheep I pretty well have my hands full. However one can usually pick up 2-300lb pigs with rupture pretty cheap at these sales.
> 
> ...


There are a couple fellows around here who take a couple rupture pigs from large pig farms and fatten them and butcher them. I don't know of anything wrong with that.


----------



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

Maverick_mg said:


> I think your biggest problem would be finding someone to process it for you. It would prolly be okay if you did your own processing. You would prolly want to call around and see if someone will process them before you buy.


Why would some one not process a ruptured hog? My understanding is that it is just a hernia..... am I missing something?

Jim


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

I have a couple of students whose dads buy the ruptured hogs from the sale barn for next to nothing, feed them out, and butcher them. They have never had any problems getting them butchered.


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

Idk why they wouldn't. That's just what I've heard. I'm not sure what they think would be a problem. The only thing i could think of was contaminating the meat/facility if they nicked it. But again, that was just my guess. I just want to give you a heads up incase it was an issue.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Friend of mine used to raise hogs He gave me all his ruptures. Never had a problem with them and never heard of a processor refusing them.


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

Its not like they dont nick an occasional gut themselves. I raised a couple of ruptures of my own and nary a word was said at the processor.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Years ago we had a baby a week or two old, that got stepped on by mama.
Probably about 15-20 pounds.

Ripped the belly open and the intestines were dragging through the dirt and mud.

DH held her down while I washed the dirt off the guts and out of the cavity.
Sprayed all with some antiseptic and said 3 Hail Mary's.

Used a heavy needle with heavy silk thread and sewed her up in two layers.
First the muscle area and then the skin.

When she reached 200 pounds, we moved her to the freezer.

It had to be the 3 Hail Mary's that kept her free of infection~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Buy a pig at the sale, and unless you've reserved your space at the butcher well in advance, you can't just drive from the sale to the butcher's.

I've got to reserve a space about 3 months in advance, and longer than that if I expect to have a pig or cow ready to butcher during hunting season.

So, I don't think it is the hernia that is the issue with butchering.


----------



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

oregon woodsmok said:


> Buy a pig at the sale, and unless you've reserved your space at the butcher well in advance, you can't just drive from the sale to the butcher's.
> 
> I've got to reserve a space about 3 months in advance, and longer than that if I expect to have a pig or cow ready to butcher during hunting season.
> 
> So, I don't think it is the hernia that is the issue with butchering.


I understand that it may not be that quick of a turn around, I guess my thought is to buy the pig and at the first opportunity drop it off to get it processed. 

I have never had to wait more than a week to get a critter in to be cut up (outside of hunting season).

And to be honest all I want is sausage and pork burger out of it anyhow, so It will more than likely get cut up in our barn.

thanks for the relplies I guess ill be going to the sale barn tomorrow.

Jim


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

JPiantedosi said:


> And to be honest all I want is sausage and pork burger out of it anyhow, so It will more than likely get cut up in our barn.
> 
> thanks for the relplies I guess ill be going to the sale barn tomorrow.
> 
> Jim


Good for you! A sausage hog is a good one to learn butchering skills on, no cuts to mess up!

I would look for a younger cull sow for grinding, no more than 500 pounds, in good flesh and bright and lively. Feed her for 30 days to clear any medications from her system.


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

If the hogs are skinned or scraped by hand there is never a problem. The big packers use rotating brushes in the dehairing process that can catch the ''bulge'' and tear it.


Over the years we have eaten dozens of them with nothing but good results and inexpensive meat!


----------



## richmond1273 (Oct 4, 2011)

after reading this thread last month i happen to cross one that was being sold cheap so i bought it. my question is that the one i have has the testicle kind so he hasn't been castrated. at what age should i butcher him so i don't have to worry about boar taint?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

richmond1273 said:


> after reading this thread last month i happen to cross one that was being sold cheap so i bought it. my question is that the one i have has the testicle kind so he hasn't been castrated. at what age should i butcher him so i don't have to worry about boar taint?


If you butcher at about 12 weeks you should be alright.:runforhills:


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

haypoint said:


> If you butcher at about 12 weeks you should be alright.:runforhills:


I would feel comfortable up to 5 or 6 months.


----------



## richmond1273 (Oct 4, 2011)

from what i have researched online i will probably keep him up to 5 months or until he starts to act up around the gilts. he is a yorkshire and i read that that breed has a lesser chance than some of the others. i will let every body know around October!


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

richmond1273 said:


> from what i have researched online i will probably keep him up to 5 months or until he starts to act up around the gilts. he is a yorkshire and i read that that breed has a lesser chance than some of the others. i will let every body know around October!


I would fix him now. If you wait till he is 5 mos. old you may have a problem.


----------

